

Ask HN: Good resource on using behavioral economics in software UI design? - a_d

Having read Dan Ariely&#x27;s and Daniel Kahneman&#x27;s books on behavioral economics and cognitive biases, I started thinking about how to use them in software design.<p>Is there a good resource that discusses product and software design by applying behavioral economics, neuroscience, and cognitive psychology?
======
anacleto
That's truly interesting question. I'm going to follow this. I've read both of
those books too.

